# Hohe Spritpreis & alternative KFZ-Treibstoffe



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

_dieses Thema wurde hier ausgekoppelt_


----------



## x2K (18. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Klar, es ist Kapitalismus diese Abhängigkeit auszunutzen. Was die Energiekonzeren (Gas, Öl, Strom) mit uns Treiben hat nichts mehr mit einem fairen, ausgeglichen Geschäftsverhältnis zu tun.


Stimmt!
Es ist auch seltsam warum momantan ein liter benzin genau so viel kostet wie vor einiger zeit als das rohöl  140 dollar gekostet hat  heute waren es grade mal 70 dollar...

MC Donalds macht das anders die holen das alte Pommes Fett aus den filialen und machen daraus biodiesel für die lkw flotte^^

Mich ärgert das und deswegen überlege ich mir wie man benzin  billig nachmachen kann  ich ahb da auch schon einen ansatz der für den benötigt man  verschiedene alkohole ester und ether die im richtigen mischungsverhälltniss benzin ersetzen können  
leider ahbe ich  keine möglichkeit diese gemische zu testen  und auch nicht genug rohstoffe im haus  aber der literpreis von villeicht 55cent  wäre denkbar  verwendet man bio rohstofe fährt man co2 neutral.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

Ich glaub mit 55Cent/l kannst du mit Ethanol nur schwer mithalten 

Ach ja: Die Angaben zum CO2 Ausstoß & Google haben sich übrigens längst als Fehlinterpretation herausgestellt.


----------



## x2K (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

stimmt aber nicht jedes auto kann ethanol tanken   meins auch nicht also wäre ein kraftstoff  der benzin ersetzt einfacher als eine umrüstung des fahrzeuges - so mein gedanke 
man könnte z.b. ethanol  oxidieren  und dann die endstandene essigsäure mit ethanol verestern 
das ganze braucht noch zusatzstoffe und daran arbeite ich noch


----------



## hyperionical (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

Bleibt ja noch Gasumbau, spart man zuzeit 80ct (55ct/l) und selbst als die Spritpreise für Benzin bei 1,02€ lagen war die Ersparnis noch 40 ct(damals 61 ct/l).
So rentiert sich das Ganze schon nach 20-30k Kilometern (nebenbei merkt man nix vom Gasbetrieb, wie ich aus Eigenerfahrung weiß).


----------



## x2K (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht  nur momentan  gibt es in deutschland probleme mit der gas qualität (unsere Nieten von politikern haben es nicht hin bekommen eine klare norm für autogas zu erstellen)  in dem zeug kann alles sein  von kunststoff weichmachern bis hin zu bitumen 
es gibt lediglich eine festgelegte menge von rückständen die  sein dürfen aber nicht was das für rückstände sind  (die cdu is so inteligent...) du solltest öfters mal deinen verdampfer und die filter kontrollieren. (naja deutschland ist latein und bedeutet idioten die sich alles gefallen lassen. was will man machen... )
für mich lohnt es sich nur nicht weil ich  zu wenig fahre und der motor  nur sehr aufwendig umrüstbar wäre  villeicht beim nechsten auto


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

Vom Benzin auf Gas umzusteigen bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich viel.
Die Abhängigkeit von Russland ist schon beim Heizen ein Problem und wird sich auch nach Fertigstellung der Nabuco-Pipeline stark auswirken.

Außerdem ist Erdgas auch ein begrenzter Rohstoff.

Dass die Spritpreise momentan wieder steigen, liegt nicht nur an den gedrosselten Fördermengen der OPEC-Länder, sondern auch an der politischen Lage im Iran.

Die meisten Spritpreiserhöhungen liegen ja daran, dass in irgendeinem Land, jemand mit dem Gewehr in die falsche Richtung gezielt hat.

Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht noch Alkohol. Ford hat das glaube ich bei einem Mustang ausprobiert, der dann 50PS mehr Leistung hatte und dabei einen geringeren Schadstoffausstoß.

Das würde aber in Russland nicht funktionieren, weil der Sprit es dort nicht bis ins Auto schaffen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*



Fadi schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht noch Alkohol. Ford hat das glaube ich bei einem Mustang ausprobiert, der dann 50PS mehr Leistung hatte und dabei einen geringeren Schadstoffausstoß.



Ethanol ist in Süd- und Mittelamerika weit verbreitet (hab mal was von 20 bis 50% Anteil am gesamt PKW-Verbrauch gelesen) und wohl auch in den USA auf dem Vormarsch - Zuckerrohr wächst schnell, ist billig und die Verbrennungseigenschaften sind denen von Benzin sehr ähnlich. Man muss nur Leitungen, Pumpen und Dichtungen anpassen, da es aggressiver gegenüber Kunststoffen ist.



> Das würde aber in Russland nicht funktionieren, weil der Sprit es dort nicht bis ins Auto schaffen würde.



Noch hat Russland genug Öl, um damit riesige Flächen zu verseuchen.
Und das ein Staat, der Rohstoffabhängigkeit offensichtlich als außenpolitische Maßnahme ansieht, sich von Biosprit-Importen abhängig macht, glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## x2K (19. Juni 2009)

für ethanol braucht man  spetielle motoren  opel hat mal  motor serien mit anderen kolben ausgestattet  aber die wurden nur in süd amerika verkauft  Ethanol hat ganz andere physikalishce eigenschaften als benzin deswegen kann man das pur nicht einfach in den heimischen wagen kippen =( 
und  aus russland kommt  zwar erdgas  aber das ist völlig anders als das autogas 
 erdgas ist methan (kommt auch aus kuh hintern und kläranlagen) 
autogas ist meistens proban das unter druck flüssig wird  findes sich auch in feuerzeugen und  gasflaschen  also ist man als autogas kunde nicht von den russen abhänig


----------



## JOJO (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

*Ethanol ist in Süd- und Mittelamerika weit verbreitet (hab mal was von 20 bis 50% Anteil am gesamt PKW-Verbrauch gelesen) und wohl auch in den USA auf dem Vormarsch - Zuckerrohr wächst schnell, ist billig und die Verbrennungseigenschaften sind denen von Benzin sehr ähnlich.*

Jepp, billige Arbeitskräfte, Monokulturen, weitere Abholzung des Regenwaldes, Vernichtung dort lebender Kulturen, Verarmung, Verelendung.

Gleiches hier mit Rapsöl und seine Monokulturen, die das Land nachhaltig schaden.

Die spezifische Wärmekapazität ist geringer, also ein Mehrverbauch. Bei entsprechnder Auslegung des Motors (Brennraumgestaltung) ist eine Mehrleistung möglich (siehe Indy Car Series). Doch der Verbrauch exorbitant.

Klar dem Anschein nach eine ökologische Treibstoffnische, jedoch mit oben genannten Nachteilen. Warum!? Hier wird die Luft reiner, in den Erzeugerländern durch Brandrodung um ein mannigfaltiges zunichte gemacht.

Schaut mal auf diesen Link, da vergeht einem alles...

Brandrodung des Regenwaldes (Amazonasgebiet)


----------



## x2K (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*



JOJO schrieb:


> *Ethanol ist in Süd- und Mittelamerika weit verbreitet (hab mal was von 20 bis 50% Anteil am gesamt PKW-Verbrauch gelesen) und wohl auch in den USA auf dem Vormarsch - Zuckerrohr wächst schnell, ist billig und die Verbrennungseigenschaften sind denen von Benzin sehr ähnlich.*
> 
> Jepp, billige Arbeitskräfte, Monokulturen, weitere Abholzung des Regenwaldes, Vernichtung dort lebender Kulturen, Verarmung, Verelendung.
> 
> ...



jein   der  energiewert von alkohol ist geringer  also braucht man mehr 
die wärmekapazität  ist daran nicht entscheidend  (siehe meinen blog)
  die herstellung geht klassisch mit hefe oder mit bakterien  dafür braucht man eine enorme menge zucker   davon ausgehend stimmt das schon 

aber alkohole kann man auch chemisch erzeugen  man benötigt nur kohlenstoff  wasserstoff und etwas sauerstoff  natürlich ist das aufwendiger  aber wenn die anlagen laufen  eine saubere energiequelle 
mann muss die anlagen zur herstellung zwar auch antreiben aber dan kann man mit  energie machen die man aus  ökologischen quellen bezieht  
zum übergang villeicht noch steinkohle strom  den kann man aber dann schrittweise ersetzen bis man sonnernenergie oder windenergie zu 100% verfügbar gemacht hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*

Anm.: Man kann auch ohne grelle Farben zitieren.



JOJO schrieb:


> Jepp, billige Arbeitskräfte, Monokulturen, weitere Abholzung des Regenwaldes, Vernichtung dort lebender Kulturen, Verarmung, Verelendung.
> 
> Gleiches hier mit Rapsöl und seine Monokulturen, die das Land nachhaltig schaden.
> 
> ...




Willkommen in der Welt der Naturgesetzte: VIEL bleibt VIEL.
Ethanol ist mit heutigen Methoden einfach und in großem Maßstab herstellbar, aus einer breiten Palette an (z.T. recht robusten) Pflanzen (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Palmöl also in größeren Teilen der Welt mit nativ vorkommenden Pflanzen) und mit vergleichsweise wenig technischnem Aufwand nutzbar. Das ist prinzipiell ökologisch akzeptabel und ökonomisch realisierbar.
Es ändert aber natürlich nichts daran, dass die Menschheit nicht ein vielfaches dessen verbrauchen kann, was dieser maximal Planet liefert. Öko-Sprit ist keine Alternative zu sparen, sparen, sparen - sondern eine Ergänzung bzw. der nächste Schritt nachdem man die Verbräuche auf ein Bruchteil der heutigen Werte gedrosselt hat.


----------



## x2K (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm.: Man kann auch ohne grelle Farben zitieren.
> 
> 
> Öko-Sprit ist keine Alternative zu sparen, sparen, sparen - sondern eine Ergänzung bzw. der nächste Schritt nachdem man die Verbräuche auf ein Bruchteil der heutigen Werte gedrosselt hat.



leider kann man  nocht bis auf fast null  runter sparen und bei der menge an autofahrern in der welt  ist das immernoch eine gewaltige menge
 und deswegen ist es genau so wichtig  neben dem öko sprit auch die herstelung umweltverträglich zu gestalten  man könnte genau so gut hingehen  und den hausmüll von uns allen in sprit umwandeln  (in der organischen chemie geht alles glaubt mir!)  
an co2 recycling wird auch schon geforscht  villeicht brauchen wir bald nur noch sonnenenergie  und  luft um benzin herzustellen  wer weiß 

achja ich mag rot^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

Bislang haben wir erstmal das Problem, genug Sonnenergie einzufangen - da wird bis auf weiteres keine Chemie benötigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Inflationäre Spritpreise in einer (fast) deflationären Wirtschaftssituation*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Bleibt ja noch Gasumbau, spart man zuzeit 80ct (55ct/l) und selbst als die Spritpreise für Benzin bei 1,02€ lagen war die Ersparnis noch 40 ct(damals 61 ct/l)


Du musst den 25% höheren Verbrauch dagegen rechnen...


Fadi schrieb:


> Vom Benzin auf Gas umzusteigen bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich viel.


Bei meinem Toyota wäre das eine Ersparnis von etwa 6€uro auf 100km.


----------



## -NTB- (19. Juni 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Es ist auch seltsam warum momantan ein liter benzin genau so viel kostet wie vor einiger zeit als das rohöl  140 dollar gekostet hat  heute waren es grade mal 70 dollar...
> 
> MC Donalds macht das anders die holen das alte Pommes Fett aus den filialen und machen daraus biodiesel für die lkw flotte^^
> ...




das trinkeste doch nur selber um breit+high zu werden^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> MC Donalds macht das anders die holen das alte Pommes Fett aus den filialen und machen daraus biodiesel für die lkw flotte^^


Da braucht man kein Biodiesel draus machen, das kann man, bei einem 'alten' Diesel einfach so in den Tank kippen, braucht ggf noch 'ne Vorwärmung.

Es muss nur gut gefiltert werden...


----------



## x2K (19. Juni 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> das trinkeste doch nur selber um breit+high zu werden^^



lieber -NTB- ich kann dir versichern das ich das nicht mache weil ich kein auto binn sondern chemiker  
und warum soll ich breit werden  ich ahb grade 10 kilo abgenommen und binn glücklich damit, hoch werden brauche ich auch nicht  ich bin 179 cm groß dammit binn ich zufrieden. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da braucht man kein Biodiesel draus machen, das kann man, bei einem 'alten' Diesel einfach so in den Tank kippen, braucht ggf noch 'ne Vorwärmung.
> 
> Es muss nur gut gefiltert werden...



die  haben aber neue lkws  und im winter gibts mit dem fett probleme 
es ist einfacher biodiesel zu machen  und die kosten dafür sind nur minimal das können die sich leisten


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

Solange durchschnittlich maximal zwei Leute in einem Auto fahren, in dem Platz für mehr oder weniger fünf ist, wird es schwer sein den Spritverbrauch generell zu reduzieren.

Bei Autos mit nur zwei Sitzplätzen handelt es sich normalerweise um sportlichere Modelle, die dann auch wieder mehr Sprit verbrauchen.


----------



## Zoon (20. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da braucht man kein Biodiesel draus machen, das kann man, bei einem 'alten' Diesel einfach so in den Tank kippen, braucht ggf noch 'ne Vorwärmung.



Bei den ganz alten Dieseln wie die von VW oder die unkaputtbaren von Mercedes geht das, aber bei den neuen Hightech Dieseln (ohne großen Aufwand) unmöglich.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Juni 2009)

Sparen kan man wenn man an der Grenze wohnt!!


----------



## Vigilant (20. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist doch noch viel umfassender, als die Frage, wie die Preise zustande kommen.

Fossile Brennstoffe werden zurzeit "verschleudert", angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie langsam aber sicher versiegen und "KEINE" Alternative mit dieser Energiedichte vorhanden ist.

Das ist ein echtes Problem, dass in den kommenden Jahrzehnten deutlich in den Mittelpunkt der Wahrnehmung gehört.

YouTube - Peak Oil - 45min. documentary

YouTube - NZZ-Peak Oil Part 1

http://www.peakoil.de/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Solange durchschnittlich maximal zwei Leute in einem Auto fahren, in dem Platz für mehr oder weniger fünf ist, wird es schwer sein den Spritverbrauch generell zu reduzieren.
> 
> Bei Autos mit nur zwei Sitzplätzen handelt es sich normalerweise um sportlichere Modelle, die dann auch wieder mehr Sprit verbrauchen.



Durchschnitt zwei?
Würd mich wundern, wenn das soviel ist. Eine nicht-wirklich-repräsentative Zählung im Berufsverkehr letzte Woche hat bei 18 Fahrzeugen 5 mit zwei Personen ergeben. Mit Ausnahme von zwei Kleinwagen wäre jedes der Fahrzeuge imho auf typischen Pendler-Entfernungen mit fünf Personen nutzbar... (-> Einsparpotential ~60-70%, zusätzliche Umwege für Fahrgemeinschaft und höherer Spritverbrauch bei größerer Zuladung bereits eingerechnet. Zusätzliches Sparpotential durch die Verwendung der sparsameren Hälfte der bestehenden Wagenflotte käme noch dazu)


----------



## x2K (20. Juni 2009)

Vigilant schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch noch viel umfassender, als die Frage, wie die Preise zustande kommen.
> 
> Fossile Brennstoffe werden zurzeit "verschleudert", angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie langsam aber sicher versiegen und "KEINE" Alternative mit dieser Energiedichte vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



ist auch richtig  öl ist eine schöne und billige möglichkeit  weil die meisten bestandteile so verarbeitet werden können  eigendlich hirnlos es einfach zu berbrennen   aber öl ist ersetzbar mit großem aufwand  und das macht die sache teuer und schon will keiner die alternative haben oder herstellen 
irgendwann hat man aber keine andere wahl  

2 personen sind immernoch besser als eine person  was auch noch  öfters vor kommt 
in den usa gibt es auf manchen highways spuren die man nur befahren darf wenn man mindestens zu 2. in einem auto sitzt. Inzwischen berbreiten sich auch mitfahrzentralen immer weiter aus  dammit man eben möglichst viele personen im auto hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durchschnitt zwei?
> Würd mich wundern, wenn das soviel ist. Eine nicht-wirklich-repräsentative Zählung im Berufsverkehr letzte Woche hat bei 18 Fahrzeugen 5 mit zwei Personen ergeben.


Da ist man einmal optimistisch und schon liegt man falsch.

Es wäre ja ein Fortschritt, wenn es Fahrzeuge mit zwei Sitzplätzen geben würde, die nicht übermotorisiert und teuer sind.
Aber solange manche Menschen ihre Potenz mit der größe ihres Autos verbinden, wird das nichts.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Juni 2009)

Was war nochmal mit der Brennstoffzelle? Wasserstoff kann man doch herstellen. Die Energie dafür muss man eben mit Effizienten und Umweltschonenden Kraftwerken herstellen. Zwar ist die Effizienz der Brennstoffzelle auch nicht ganz ohne, man müsste regelmäßig mal Wasserstoff tanken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2009)

Wasserstoff ist aber ziemlich blöd, weil erstens schwer bzw Energie aufwendig herzustellen und nur schwer bis gar nicht zu lagern.
Momentan stellt mans am meisten aus Erdgas her, also auch wieder völlig bescheuert...

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wären Biogas Anlagen, die Propan/Butan erzeugen, Methan ist ja eher in Erdgas, das ist toll zum heizen aber blöd zum fahren, aufgrund des geringen Energiegehaltes pro Volumen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Juni 2009)

Brennstoffzellen kann man aber, soweit ich weiß, auch mit Methanol betreiben, bleibt die Frage was billiger und effizienter ist, verbrennen oder "umwandeln".


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Brennstoffzellen kann man aber, soweit ich weiß, auch mit Methanol betreiben, bleibt die Frage was billiger und effizienter ist, verbrennen oder "umwandeln".


 
Eine Brennstoffzelle ist aber nur ein Energiewandler.
Die Energie, die du rausholst, muss zuvor reingebracht werden.


----------



## x2K (20. Juni 2009)

es iss doch völig egal wo der wasserstoff her kommt    erstmal  infrastruktur schaffen und dann nach und nach die herstellung umweltfreundlich  gestalten  
 alles auf einmal ist so als würde man mit anlauf gegen seinen kleiderschrank rennen  anstelle ihn langsam zu verschieben.


----------



## riedochs (20. Juni 2009)

LPG ist meiner Ansicht nach momentan die beste Alternative. Selbst die 20% Mehrverbrauch bringen noch eine Ersparnis. Wenn man den Mehrverbrauch einrechnet kostet der Liter ca 80 - 90 Cent. 

Propan und Butan sind unter anderem Abfaelle bei der Erdoelraffinierung. Leider hat das alles auch seine Nachteile:
1. Kein Hersteller garantiert die Gasfestigkeit der Motoren. Die Werksseitig ausgeruesteten Fahrzeuge haben diese komischweise (Sind groessenteils die gleichen Motoren). Die Motoren gasfest zu bauen wuerden am Fahrzeugpreis nicht wirklich Mehrkosten verursachen.
2. Die Garantie fuer den Motor geht verloren. 
3. Es gibt leider viele Pfuscher bei den Umruestern. Ihr spreche ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Was war nochmal mit der Brennstoffzelle? Wasserstoff kann man doch herstellen. Die Energie dafür muss man eben mit Effizienten und Umweltschonenden Kraftwerken herstellen. Zwar ist die Effizienz der Brennstoffzelle auch nicht ganz ohne, man müsste regelmäßig mal Wasserstoff tanken.



Darüber kann man sich Gedanken machen, wenn sämtliche Öl-, Gas-, Kohle- und Biomassekraftwerke durch Solar- und Windkraft ersetzt wurden. Bis dahin gibt es praktischere Energieträger für den mobilen Einsatz und es wäre imho bescheuert, die stationär zu verbrauchen um dann mit viel Aufwand aus dem gewonnen Strom einen mehr-oder-mehr-minder mobilen Krafstoff zu erzeugen.

Das Wasserstoffantriebe für Autos so in aller Munde sind, liegt nur daran, dass es für die Autohersteller ein sehr bequemer Weg ist, alle Verantwortung abzuschieben.
(normale Akkus wären zu teuer - aber wie man unschwer am Energieverschwender par exellence "Tesla Roadster" erkennen kann: Die einflussreiche Autolobby kriegt sogar sowas als "öko" verkauft)



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Brennstoffzellen kann man aber, soweit ich weiß, auch mit Methanol betreiben, bleibt die Frage was billiger und effizienter ist, verbrennen oder "umwandeln".



Brennstoffzellen sind effizienter, als normale Verbrennung.
Aber Methanol muss man auch erstmal haben - und man müsste derartige Brennstoffzellen weiterentwickeln, was aber nicht geschieht: Für den stationären Einsatz ist Methan die weitaus bessere Technologie (imho nicht nur da, sondern zur Zeit überall) und der Automobilindustrie geht es eben nicht um Effizienz oder Praktikabilität, sondern darum, dass das Auto selbst kein CO2 mehr ausstäßt - und das klappt nur mit reinem H2.
Dass dessen Herstellung ein vielfaches an CO2 verursacht ist dann Schuld der anderen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Windkraft hat einige Nachteile, insbesondere das es sehr wechselhaft ist, gleiches auch bei Solar, hier sogar noch schlimmer.
Das ist unterm Strich auch nicht wirklich sinnig und braucht sehr sehr lange, bis die Produktionsenergie wieder draußen ist.

Und wenn die Landschaft mit Windkraft zugepflastert ist, ists auch nicht sehr schön, spreche da aus Erfahrung...


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2009)

Solar lohnt sich bei uns nur bedingt. Allerdings sind grosse Solaranlagen in den Wuesten sehr effizient.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber dann bitte thermische Solaranlagen und nicht diesen Photovoltaik Mist.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Juni 2009)

Das wäre gar nicht so dumm. Hab mal gelesen, dass man ca. 700 km² in der Sahara mit Solaranlagen (ich weiß nicht mehr welche Art) zupflastern müsste um den Weltbedarf zu decken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das wäre gar nicht so dumm. Hab mal gelesen, dass man ca. 700 km² in der Sahara mit Solaranlagen (ich weiß nicht mehr welche Art) zupflastern müsste um den Weltbedarf zu decken.


 
Und wie willst du die dort gewonnene Energie verlustfrei in die Welt bringen?
Mit Supraleitern? 
Die müssen aber auch 2° Kelvin runtergekühlt werden, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Genau das ist das Problem.
Der Transport der Energie ist sehr verlustbehaftet...

Eine Alternative wäre Wasserkraft, die finde ich auch verdammt gut, die ist auch zuverlässig.
Aber in D nicht so einfach möglich, 'dank' der ganzen Umweltgesetze und so weiter.


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Juni 2009)

Das ist das Problem, aber es gibt schon recht verlustarme Leitungen. Außerdem kann man auch eine sehr hohe Spannung benutzen, das verringert den Verlust. Also ich meine auch noch weitaus höher als in Deutschland.


----------



## Bucklew (21. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie willst du die dort gewonnene Energie verlustfrei in die Welt bringen?


Hochspannungsgleichstromübertragung. Sehr effizent.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Supraleitern?
> Die müssen aber auch 2° Kelvin runtergekühlt werden, damit es funktioniert.


Es gibt Hochtemperatursupraleiter, die schon bei 70-80°K supraleitende Eigenschaften bekommen und es gibt wohl schon Laborergebnisse mit >100°K

Ich denke die Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara ist mit die beste (wenn nicht sogar die beste) möglichkeit uns zumindest strommäßig von kohle, gas und uran zu trennen. Ansonsten bleibt da fast nur die Wellenkraft als zuverlässige und dauerhafte Stromversorgung.


----------



## x2K (21. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, aber es gibt schon recht verlustarme Leitungen. Außerdem kann man auch eine sehr hohe Spannung benutzen, das verringert den Verlust. Also ich meine auch noch weitaus höher als in Deutschland.



Dann müsstest du die Spannung so hoch machen dass es wieder sehr teuer wird die leitung zu isolieren.

aber mal anders gedacht  wenn man in der wüste soviel energie erzeugen kann wie man will (solarrinnen kraftwerke) ist es doch nicht so wild wenn etwas davon verloren geht   es muss sich nur rechnen . 
ein kohlekraftwerk  setzt nur 40% der kohle auch in nutzbare energie um 
davon gehen nochmal bis zu 15% durch den transport verloren  und es rechnet sich immernoch  (zwar zwangsweise  danke  eon und rwe)

man könnte auch da wo die energie produziert wird  wasserstoff herstellen und den dann über eine leitung oder tanker  in die halbe welt verteilen 
hier landet das zeug in brennstoffzellen  und wird dezentral verstromt 

transport und umwandling sind grundsätzlich nie verlustfrei das sollte man beachten  naja von hier wird auch strom nach spanien verkauft  die paar kilometer rüber nach marocco  oder lybien  sind dann auch nicht mehr so wild ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Hochspannungsgleichstromübertragung. Sehr effizent.
> 
> 
> Es gibt Hochtemperatursupraleiter, die schon bei 70-80°K supraleitende Eigenschaften bekommen und es gibt wohl schon Laborergebnisse mit >100°K
> ...



Hat eigentlich schon mal wer durchgerechnet, wie groß der Leitungsverlust und die Leistungskosten im Vergleich zum Effizienzgewinn ist, bezogen auf Deutschland und nördlich davon?




x2K schrieb:


> aber mal anders gedacht  wenn man in der wüste soviel energie erzeugen kann wie man will (solarrinnen kraftwerke) ist es doch nicht so wild wenn etwas davon verloren geht   es muss sich nur rechnen .



seeehr richtig.


----------



## x2K (22. Juni 2009)

das zauberwort lautet erneuerbare energieen nicht erneuerbare energie ^^
grundsätzlich ein gemisch aus allem was es gibt kombiniert mit dezentraler erzeugung  
aber das dauert  und was ich persönlich immer ganz komisch finde ist das sich keiner gedanken darüber macht wie man von jetzt auf gleich alles umstellt  es muss ja immer alles sofort  so sein wie geplant und wenn die technologie das noch nciht hergibt ist es gleich wieder schlimm 
 beispiel wasserstoff  momantan 100% aus wind oder solarenergie  ist unmöglich  man muss kohle  oder atom strom verwenden   und deswegen ist es nicht umweltfreundlich  
stimmt zwar  aber was man  berücksichtigen soll ist das man  über einen zeitraum die stromquelle austauschen kann  meiner meinung nach ist es  super inteligent  abzuwarten und dann  alles umzustellen  anstelle etwas vorzubereiten


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer durchgerechnet, wie groß der Leitungsverlust und die Leistungskosten im Vergleich zum Effizienzgewinn ist, bezogen auf Deutschland und nördlich davon?


Japp, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen 

Das teuerste sind ja im Endeffekt sowieso die Umwandlung von Gleich- nach Wechselstrom und zurück. Die Leitungen bräuchte man eh, egal welche von beiden Spannungsarten man nimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte nicht Gleich- vs. Wechselstrom, das macht für reine Transportaufgaben oft Sinn.

Ich rede von 1000km Hochspannungs-Gleichstromleitung und Aufbau von Solaranlagen im nichts gegen Solaranlagen auf deutschen Dächern.
Erstere können mehr Leistung/Fläche erzeugen, dass ist klar - aber kommt am Ende der langen Leitung auch noch mehr Leistung/€ an, oder wäre es sinnvoller, in heimische Anlagen zu investieren?


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

In Deutschland gibt es viel zu wenig Sonne (sowohl von der Leistung als auch von der Dauer pro Tag). Nicht zu vergessen die Fläche, die man zupflastern müsste. In der Sahara störts ja keinen 

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass auch eine Verteilung auf alle möglichen Häusern eine entsprechende Umgestaltung der Infrastruktur nötig macht. Und natürlich, dass diese Anlage mit ihren Spiegeln viel billiger sind als die bei uns nötigen Solarzellen (vorallem vom Wirkungsgrad her).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2009)

Wenig ja - viel zu wenig nicht. Vor nem Jahr hat die Bundesregierung ein Potential von Mindestens 105TWh/a für Photovoltaik ermittelt und das allein auf geeigneten Dächern Fassaden und Siedlungsflächen, also ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen beim Landschaftsschutz.
Das ist im Vergleich zu einem Gesamtstromverbrauch von 500-580TWh/a (je nach Quelle) ein durchaus zu berücksichtigendes Potential. (~genug um alle deutschen Steinkohlekraftwerke stillzulegen, wenn man rein nach der Strommenge geht)


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenig ja - viel zu wenig nicht. Vor nem Jahr hat die Bundesregierung ein Potential von Mindestens 105TWh/a für Photovoltaik ermittelt und das allein auf geeigneten Dächern Fassaden und Siedlungsflächen, also ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen beim Landschaftsschutz.
> Das ist im Vergleich zu einem Gesamtstromverbrauch von 500-580TWh/a (je nach Quelle) ein durchaus zu berücksichtigendes Potential. (~genug um alle deutschen Steinkohlekraftwerke stillzulegen, wenn man rein nach der Strommenge geht)


Richtig, aber dafür sind Siliziumanlagen notwendig, die eben DEUTLICH teurer sind als diese billigen Spiegel unten in der Sahara, wo dann Öl erwärmt wird. Nicht umsonst kriegt man in Deutschland für seine Photovoltaikanlage mehr Geld als man für den Strom an sich zahlt - Leute mit solchen Anlagen speisen also 100% ins Netz ein und beziehen 100% aus dem Netz, weil die kwh für ihre Solaranlage teurer ist als die kwh aus dem Netz als Verbraucher. Da kannst du dir gern überlegen, wie unbezahlbar das ganze in D wäre


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Sahara ist ja alles schön und gut, aber man macht sich dann ziemlich abhängig. Man könnte zwar mit allen internationalen Vereinigungen abklären die Sahara in ein Bündnisgebiet umzuwandeln, aber das würde Nordafrika sicherlich nicht mitmachen  Dann hängen wir wieder an den gleichen Ländern wie jetzt und der Strompreis würde wieder steigen, weil da unten Unruhen sind.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das mit der Sahara ist ja alles schön und gut, aber man macht sich dann ziemlich abhängig. Man könnte zwar mit allen internationalen Vereinigungen abklären die Sahara in ein Bündnisgebiet umzuwandeln, aber das würde Nordafrika sicherlich nicht mitmachen  Dann hängen wir wieder an den gleichen Ländern wie jetzt und der Strompreis würde wieder steigen, weil da unten Unruhen sind.


Jein. Selbstverständlich erhalten die afrikanischen Staaten für den Bau dieser Anlagen Geld und (noch viel wichtiger) auch Know-How, z.B. für den Bau von Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen. Wenn die Staaten an sich demokratisch aufgebaut sind und die Bevölkerungen davon profitieren, gibt es keinen Grund für Unruhen.

Viel schlimmer ist imho die Abhängigkeit von Russland und (noch viel schlimmer) die von den USA. Die Russen können ihr Öl/Gas nicht ohne uns Europäer fördern, also sind sie auf uns angewiesen und wir auf ihre Öl und Gas - klassische Win/Win-Situation. Die USA dagegen werden ihre Öl-Reserven nur alleine nutzen.


----------



## x2K (22. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Das mit der Sahara ist ja alles schön und gut, aber man macht sich dann ziemlich abhängig. Man könnte zwar mit allen internationalen Vereinigungen abklären die Sahara in ein Bündnisgebiet umzuwandeln, aber das würde Nordafrika sicherlich nicht mitmachen  Dann hängen wir wieder an den gleichen Ländern wie jetzt und der Strompreis würde wieder steigen, weil da unten Unruhen sind.


  hat frankreich nicht irgendwo da eine kolonie? 
ansonsten verkaufen die leute da sicher ein stück wüste aus dem wir dann eine kolonie  machen  und da herscht dann  stabilität und ein wust an deutschen normen und vorschriften (oder witziger EU regeln ^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn alle von der Sahara reden, wie sieht es denn mit politischer Stabilität aus?
Wenn schon ein Kraftwerk und Stromleitungen, doch dann bitte auch so, dass man das kontrollieren kann und nicht so wie in Russland.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn alle von der Sahara reden, wie sieht es denn mit politischer Stabilität aus?


Wann war der letzte Bürgerkrieg in Nordafrika? 

Eigentlich ist das ne sehr stabile und auch ziemlich fortschrittliche Gegend. Schwieriger ist es da schon eher unterhalb der Sahara.


----------



## DOTL (23. Juni 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wann war der letzte Bürgerkrieg in Nordafrika?


 
Bürgerkriege bzw. Kriege im Allgemeinen sind rund 60 Jahre her; allerdings gab es im letzten Jahr einige Anschläge, darunter auch welche in Algerien, welche der Aqim zugeordnet wurden.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Juni 2009)

Im Afrika gibt es  roh diamanten .

was denkt ihr wiso die meisten Industrieländer da alle helfen wollen .


----------



## heizungsrohr (26. Juni 2009)

In Afrika gibt es etwas wesentlich wertvolleres: Öl


----------

